# Can We See Your M1 And M5 Pictures



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm just want to see what they are like next to each other


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

The M1 & M5 really are identical except for the outer ring (bezel) which is marked for elapsed time on the M1, and 2nd time zone on the M5.

Not got my M5 any more so can't do a comparison shot, but here's my current O&W family: M1, M4, Mirage III.










And here's my old M5










Probably not much help, but any excuse for a little gratuitous O&W content.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

cool chhers mate I'm torn between both the m1 and the m4 :sadwalk:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

M5 for me but then again i really really want a mirage


----------



## eZakalwe (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello!!

Can we have your M5 rubber band details?? it looks great!

thank's


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Fulminata said:


>


Love that Mirage mate


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

spankone said:


> cool chhers mate I'm torn between both the m1 and the m4 :sadwalk:


Yup, so was I. I went for the M1....but then I had to get the M4 too. Not helping am I?


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

eZakalwe said:


> Hello!!
> 
> Can we have your M5 rubber band details?? it looks great!
> 
> thank's


Hi eZakalwe

I've been wracking my brains about where I got it from and I'm 90% sure its one of Roy's, our host's, 20mm silicone rubber items. Much better value than a branded Seiko or Citizen item IMHO.

It looks good in the shot, but in normal wearing I've found that it readily pick up lots of dust and gets to look pretty shabby pretty quickly. Ideal for diving and very comfy though, and a quick wipe with a damp cloth has it looking cool again.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Parabola said:


> Fulminata said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Oh man, I can't speak highly enough of the Mirage.

I picked it up here when Paulboy flipped it a year ago. He keeps his stuff in top-notch condition and it's never missed a beat since. I was thinking about the entry level 7750 Sinn equivalent at the time, but saved myself a bundle and really haven't missed anything spec or quality wise. Very legible, practical, feature rich, and I never feel under or over dressed with it as my main work watch.










It looks cool on a bracelet and very comfy on a leather strap. Its a 200m watch too.










Hard to know what more to expect at this price point. Oh, the saphire isn't AR coated: so that's the end of the world then.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## eZakalwe (Jun 3, 2008)

Fulminata said:


> eZakalwe said:
> 
> 
> > Hello!!
> ...


Hi Fulminata

Thank's for your answer, I'm going to looking for it in RLT. I think it has to fit well in my ID3077.


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

A couple of pics of my M5:

With the set:










On braided nato:










On Hirsch Professional (early photo, since had domed glass fitted)










Cheers,

Tom.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

cheers for the pictures guys


----------



## Its My Life (Aug 28, 2009)

TomWazza said:


> A couple of pics of my M5:
> 
> With the set:
> 
> ...


The M5 on the braided starp is one mean looking watch... beautiful.

Rich


----------



## Des (Mar 9, 2009)

Got to this thread late. Here's my M5 on leather


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

(bump ... an M5 for an M5)

Glamour shot of my new (first) O&W ... beadblasted case and bracelet, hands changed by prior owner. Can't decide what alternate leather bracelet to put it on.... (Roy has so many nice ones for bargain prices.)










Not sure I liked the slightly mismatched sword hands, but when I photographed the lume, I see what the idea was. Very clear, even late at night after hours away from any light.


----------



## rzlatic (Dec 21, 2008)

this is my new everyday mechanical friend :clapping:

i was chasing some other O&W models (including M5 GMT) for some time, but the restock is going really slowly so i've ended up with this M1 and i must sa i'm impressed with beauty and the look.

(the original steel bracelet is replaced with canvas strap by Eddie Platts)


----------

